# what does babies first movement feel like? im 18 weeks



## kayla2010

Hi ladies im 18 weeks today, 

just wondering is my mind playing tricks or will it be my baby im feeling moving?

i feel alot of pulses in my stomach which i know r mine..

i am slim build, will i be feeling flutters or movements? and what do they feel like... feel like im going mad one minute i think is that the baby, and the next im like no probs just my belly 

Thanks


----------



## emmamc28

one way to describe it is like when you go over a bump in the road to quick in the car and your stomch sort of drops or does the butterfly thing lol. its kinda strange but you will know when it happens. its a great feelin as well


----------



## Linny

Ive only just started feeling movement the last week and yeah to me it feels like a pulse or spasm, or like a little nudge! I wasn't sure if I was imagining it at first but OH felt it too so I know I'm not. 

Since I realised thats what it is I feel her all the time, especially when I'm sitting still or eating :D


----------



## gemm

it can be described as fluttery, popping etc etc its unique to everyone but its like needing to push 'you'll just know' when its bubs :) xxx

sorry i couldn't be more help :flow:


----------



## brittanyland

For me it felt like little vibrations or spasms at first. Like the baby was shaking lol. But then the last few days I can actually feel little taps, even from the outside. Enjoy feeling baby grow and move about! :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

For me (at 18 weeks) it felt like flutters, bubbles/popping sensations or butterflies...like tiny little spasms...now (at 24 weeks) they feel like actual movements, there's definitely no mistaking that there is a little person in there. 

LOL my LO has the hiccups a lot lately :/ Just wait till you get to feel those sensations...it's sooooooooo cute.


----------



## Srrme

I completely skipped the "butterfly and bubbles" part and felt proper taps, kicks, and punches. You'll know when it happens. :thumbup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

All the things these ladies are saying are true now that I know what it feels like - but my FIRST feeling of baby was 6 distinct taps on my bladder in a row. Made me have to pee LOL! It was very strange, but like everyone has said, you just know!


----------



## PixieBelle

I've had a few movements, flutters, taps etc but I didn't know for sure whether it was bean or not as alot felt like my usual tummy rumblings (ooh, I just heard winnie the pooh in my head! but anyway) and I found watching this video:
https://msichicago.org/whats-here/e...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/
helped me figure out where everything was and where what was once my tummy doing it's thing, could now only be the bean. since I figured this bit out, it's made more sense and only now do I know for sure what is bean, and what is wind!


----------



## Teej543

For me it feels like im being poked but from the inside if that makes sense :haha:


----------



## Emmie M

For me it feels like a goldfish swimming in there. This is my 2nd baby and I have only just actually properly felt it,even tho I had some feelings.


----------



## minties

For me it was a pulse/muscle twitch/tapping feeling. I first felt it at 14 weeks but dismissed it until 15 weeks when it got strong, then I was able to feel it from the outside at 16 weeks so knew it was baby.

It was so irregular though, I might have only felt it twice a week until baby suddenly kicked me hard at 18 weeks, and it was all on every day from there.


----------



## DianeBrandt

What a great moment! To me it felt like little flutters.


----------



## becky789

For me it felt like someone tickling me very very softly from the inside. I kept thinking it was fabric rubbing against my skin to start with!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

becky789 said:


> For me it felt like someone tickling me very very softly from the inside. I kept thinking it was fabric rubbing against my skin to start with!

Yep, I had that too in the earlier weeks (~16-18).


----------



## tainja

Mine are more like something is rolling around in my lower abdomen. Kinda tickles. :)


----------



## Disneydancr

LOL... to be completely honest, the first movements (week 15 or 16) I felt were like GAS! Definitely a rumbling in the lower tummy. Then I felt her dancing on my bladder and made me have to go pee (week 16 or 17). Then she graduated to somersaults, and recently I can tell the difference between hands and feet! Enjoy!


----------



## shelbyfakla

with me it feel like someone is poking me to from the inside but i only feel it every couple days not everyday yet but hopefully soon


----------



## InvisibleRain

To me, it's a little like.. Gas..
like lil ... popcorn? or something underneath your stomach, you'll notice it's differant from Gas.... coz it just has this.. weird sensation... It'll happen every now and then, don't get stressed if you hadn't felt bubs yet.. everyone is differant, some people don't start feeling these Quickening and Flutters till 19+ weeks, and proper kicks till 21+ weeks. :)
and it'll be differant depending whether this is your first etc.


----------



## tink28

im sure ive felt baby from about 15 weeks, to start with it felt like a wave machine or like someone was wobbling jelly in my stomach, now it feels more like a squirmy feeling or almost a palpitation in my stomach, like when your heart jumps boom boom, it feels like that but in my belly.


----------



## Minnie_me

First definite movements were at 17+3 - they were little prods. I am pretty certain that I failed to recognise earlier signs though - had lots of gas :blush: so it was difficult to differentiate and also had a funny vibrating feeling which I think with hindsight was LO but was clueless at the time. :dohh:


----------



## jellylegs11

I had the feeling of bubbles last week but this week it's been like someone flicking me from the inside-weird but wonderful! Only gutting thing is my oh hasn't felt it yet! Xxx


----------



## kayla2010

wow thanks for all the replys ladies!

I definately think i have been feeling bump move then because i have alot a vibrations which isnt wind in my belly, not only that at night especially when im lying still my stomach feels like theres all rumbling or something going on in there, or like someone else said like a palpatation when your heart goes quick. 

I think when i got in the bath yesterday i did feel a little kick :) ill keep my hand on my tummy tonight after reading these ill be excited to see what i feel! :)


----------

